# anyone want their own smilie?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

with a reason why I should add it for you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like this one because I have been here for 5 years and I am cool







unless there is a silly goose smilie because that is what the boys seem to call me now.

I would like that one named after me I don't know how to make my own


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pcrose said:


> I would like this one because I have been here for 5 years and I am cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the one in the quote I have been asking xenon for it for a year or more or if he can make me a silly goose one or a cuddly animal


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what kind of animal?

ill help you

heres a cat...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im thinking you should add one for a bunch of us that are oriented towards criminal justice as a career. maybe something like a smilie getting handcuffed or something to that extent. it could be used alot with the way a lot of these threads are going these days.

funny you made this because i was looknig at the smilies yesterday and all the ones that were made for members, and wondering how they did it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Why should you name this







after me is a good question.

Well for one I love you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

not to be picky is there a cuter cat? like one of the ones I posted Is that possible?

or a grim smiley?(avatar) but that might go under copyright stuff


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

We need a ceiling cat smilie!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160884


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Where do you find smilies anyway? Just google for them?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 160884


sweet it fits my gothic personality I also found this one
Can I have one of these please please mike.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

now u and 02 owe me ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

only if mike gives them to us


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Why should you name this
> 
> 
> 
> ...










has one like that already


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

um what about mine?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

You know you want to....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Come on Tink
This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with my wand!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't you want a cute grizzly


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't you want a cute grizzly


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with *my wand*!
[/quote]

Tinkerbelle didnt have a wand... did she?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with my wand!
[/quote]

Just turn me into one of them cute Frogs


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

because i have a big black one


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> because i have a big black one


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with *my wand*!
[/quote]

Tinkerbelle didnt have a wand... did she?
[/quote]








.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with *my wand*!
[/quote]

Tinkerbelle didnt have a wand... did she?
[/quote]

.....
[/quote]

Who are you going to beat with that thing?

That doesnt look right tink!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I am a huge zombie fan.

How about one of these;






































And reason number 2#, well not only do I love you but I dream about you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

if you had boobs you could flash him lol. I like the lil green zombie for you


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whats the reason for the zombie?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Come on Tink
> This Piranha-"fury" not Fairy


psh. you'd better watch it or i'll whack you with *my wand*!
[/quote]

Tinkerbelle didnt have a wand... did she?
[/quote]

.....
[/quote]

*Who are you going to beat with that thing*?

That doesnt look right tink!
[/quote]

I would be that lucky recipient...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lucky u AK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> You know you want to....












: tink:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I would be that lucky recipient...










step right up big boy...

(oh man i've probably had one too many mike's hard lemonades tonight... hahahahaha)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sadboy said:


> Well I am a huge zombie fan.
> 
> How about one of these;
> 
> ...


I need something that describes you as a member


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ICEE said:


> whats the reason for the zombie?


Well zombies are the only thing that scare the pants of of me. I really believe they could come true like in 28 days later.
And besides, I like how Romero shows that people nowadays are all zombies in his movies. 
I love his metrophors of showing how people who try and be different from the norm (zombies), will sooner or later become like the norm (zombies).


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 160884


no chance. I warned you today.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> You know you want to....












: tink:
[/quote]

Micheal Baker you are a freaking Golden God....! I sooooo <3 you right now!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sadboy said:


> You know you want to....












: tink:
[/quote]

Micheal Baker you are a freaking Golden God....! I sooooo <3 you right now!
[/quote]

*Michael.*


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Xenon said:


> View attachment 160884


no chance. I warned you today.
[/quote]

lol that was for pcrose


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I would be that lucky recipient...










step right up big boy...

(oh man i've probably had one too many mike's hard lemonades tonight... hahahahaha)
[/quote]

LMFAO-
Cheers Tink


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> I would like this one because I have been here for 5 years and I am cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find your own.

I <3


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> You know you want to....












: tink:
[/quote]

Micheal Baker you are a freaking Golden God....! I sooooo <3 you right now!
[/quote]

*Michael.*









[/quote]

Miiiiiike! Makin fun of a dyslzexic is like poking a cripple!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is a smilie I often see on other forums. It's kind of a hyper / running-around-frantic smilie.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is a smilie I often see on other forums. It's kind of a hyper / running-around-frantic smilie.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Xenon said:


> whats the reason for the zombie?


Well zombies are the only thing that scare the pants of of me. I really believe they could come true like in 28 days later.
And besides, I like how Romero shows that people nowadays are all zombies in his movies. 
I love his metrophors of showing how people who try and be different from the norm (zombies), will sooner or later become like the norm (zombies).
[/quote]

good enough for me. which one do you want... give me 1

[/quote]

Heck yes, I want this one please


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sadboy said:


> whats the reason for the zombie?


Well zombies are the only thing that scare the pants of of me. I really believe they could come true like in 28 days later.
And besides, I like how Romero shows that people nowadays are all zombies in his movies. 
I love his metrophors of showing how people who try and be different from the norm (zombies), will sooner or later become like the norm (zombies).
[/quote]

good enough for me. which one do you want... give me 1

[/quote]

Heck yes, I want this one please








[/quote]

Welcome, : sadboy: the


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Xenon said:


> Here is a smilie I often see on other forums. It's kind of a hyper / running-around-frantic smilie.











[/quote]
I know, I was just offering it if anybody wanted a running around smilie.

Can anybody use this one:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160894


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lame
literally throws her hands up and yells I give up. I didn't ask you to love me I just wanted a smilie


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

pcrose said:


> lame
> literally throws her hands up and yells I give up. I didn't ask you to love me I just wanted a smilie


But loving you requires less coding...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

pcrose said:


> lame
> literally throws her hands up and yells I give up. I didn't ask you to love me I just wanted a smilie


I couldn't find a silly goose, but I found a duck.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

edit: okay maybe this'll work for pcrose?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks for the effort. Thanks chili I am feeling moody. I am going to go to bed before I get mean. I do think I deserve a smilie but that is just me. Goodnight.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i give up, i couldnt find a good police/handcuffed smiley


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i give up, i couldnt find a good police/handcuffed smiley


neither could I


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I found a police car...
View attachment 160899


what about this for me
View attachment 160898
b/c this is one of many thing i do in excess....Notaverage

View attachment 160901


View attachment 160902




Xenon said:


>


Nice but I have a question. how do you know if your message will be "Tops"?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 160903

View attachment 160904


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

ICEE said:


>


Nice but I have a question. how do you know if your message will be "Tops"?
[/quote]

Look at the post numbers


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

or every 40 posts.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hardcore


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nevermind said:


>


Nice but I have a question. how do you know if your message will be "Tops"?
[/quote]

Look at the post numbers








[/quote]

never even noticed they were there...so every 20 then..gotcha!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> never even noticed they were there...so every 20 then..gotcha!


well on the 1st one, like the 21st etc.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> never even noticed they were there...so every 20 then..gotcha!


well on the 1st one, like the 21st etc.
[/quote]

We call it "1 mod 20".


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> never even noticed they were there...so every 20 then..gotcha!


well on the 1st one, like the 21st etc.
[/quote]

We call it "1 mod 20".
[/quote]
Hmm...what the heck does that mean?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

notaverage said:


> never even noticed they were there...so every 20 then..gotcha!


well on the 1st one, like the 21st etc.
[/quote]

We call it "1 mod 20".
[/quote]
Hmm...what the heck does that mean?
[/quote]

Must be some fancy university term...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"1 mod 20" means that the remainder of a number, when divided by 20, is 1. So those numbers (also called "the equivalence class of 1, modulo 20") would be ..., -39, -19, 1, 21, 41, 61, ...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i like these


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ICEE said:


>


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lets get back on topic


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

some of these emoticons are looking very familiar


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160924


View attachment 160923


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160926


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> some of these emoticons are looking very familiar


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

:flee:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

where is a site that you find these from??? i want a BORAT smilie!!!!!!!!!! HIGH FIVE SEXY TIME


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160927


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

would it be ok to ask fr a weiner dog??? heheheh i love dachshunds <33333333


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thats a cool one! i wish they made some where the dog's body just keeps extending.... hahahaha =P


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I still like mine.. ===>


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i want the public to decide on mine!


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

What do you mean "your own smilie" and i thought that there was only one web master, how many are there?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

everyone exept you is a webmaster son!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can b_ack51 get a moshzilla smilie please?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

3rdking said:


> What do you mean "your own smilie" and i thought that there was only one web master, how many are there?


There is only one....I just like Xenon out to play once in a while....








GG Smilie FTW


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont think i should get one because im not really that relevant around this site save for my frequent company. im more of a smart ass and a cheer me up kinda member. i think smiley should be saved for old old members (3 plus years)
or uh...whatever


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> where is a site that you find these from??? i want a BORAT smilie!!!!!!!!!! HIGH FIVE SEXY TIME












: borat:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

love the borat one

hey xenon, can you work your magic unyeilding power and bestow upon me an alien (xenomorph) smiley? that is if you have the time sir...

/bows and leaves xenons office in a nervous fashion


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

give me credit


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't think I should get one, since I hate you guys.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> love the borat one
> 
> hey xenon, can you work your magic unyeilding power and bestow upon me an alien (xenomorph) smiley? that is if you have the time sir...
> 
> /bows and leaves xenons office in a nervous fashion


make up your mind already


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> love the borat one
> 
> hey xenon, can you work your magic unyeilding power and bestow upon me an alien (xenomorph) smiley? that is if you have the time sir...
> 
> /bows and leaves xenons office in a nervous fashion


make up your mind already









[/quote]









i dont deserve one but i want one


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/wants those xenomorph smilies


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 160965


redxbot lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

creepy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think every year there should be a smiley vote awarded to a member of the year. and along with a little tag like MOTY, they also get a smiley, a watch and a free pfury bumper sticker

but wait theres more!
if they win this year, they get a free cotton robe with a piranha symbol on the belt! and if they choose to delete their account, they can still keep the robe as pfurys gift


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sounds cool


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i'd like my own smilie at some point...that would be cool...

i contribute to the forums...

whether that is in a positive or negative way is up to the individual...but i contribute!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ICEE said:


> give me credit


VERY NICE HIGH FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puff said:


> i'd like my own smilie at some point...that would be cool...
> 
> i contribute to the forums...
> 
> whether that is in a positive or negative way is up to the individual...but i contribute!!


post one up here man and thy will be done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> would it be ok to ask fr a weiner dog??? heheheh i love dachshunds <33333333


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol. weiner dog and borat smilies. awesome.

is there a site you can find smilies at?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

google


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i just type in whatever and smilie, or emoticon and look under images. tons pop up


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Puff said:


> lol. weiner dog and borat smilies. awesome.
> 
> is there a site you can find smilies at?


photobucket


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> would it be ok to ask fr a weiner dog??? heheheh i love dachshunds <33333333











[/quote]

hahhahaha awesome!!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is there a lobster one anyware..? were do you guys get these anyways


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I still don't understand how everyone else is pretty much getting one such as puff and others and I am sh*t out of luck. I am still stumped and pissed. I have been asking for my own smilie for a long time. I think that is seriously why I left last time. Then I forgot to come back . Eh whatever sh*t happens.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/informs pcrose this is a males only site
i think you have to be semi contraversial or something else to get a smiley. time alone save for mods or bullsnake will not really count. 
to me having a smiley doesnt say, hey world, ive been here for years! to me a smiley says, hey im wierd and loved enough to be represented in the form of an emoticon. 
the smiley in short, is a memorial of your awesomness. which is why its obvious im next in line to recieve one
my neck hurts....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment 161098


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> /informs pcrose this is a males only site
> i think you have to be semi contraversial or something else to get a smiley. time alone save for mods or bullsnake will not really count.
> to me having a smiley doesnt say, hey world, ive been here for years! to me a smiley says, hey im wierd and loved enough to be represented in the form of an emoticon.
> the smiley in short, is a memorial of your awesomness. which is why its obvious im next in line to recieve one
> my neck hurts....


well I thought I was well loved and well liked here. Also I am extremly weird hence why I am friends with you. You are even weirder than I my friend. KUDOS!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I still don't understand how everyone else is pretty much getting one such as puff and others and I am sh*t out of luck. I am still stumped and pissed. I have been asking for my own smilie for a long time. I think that is seriously why I left last time. Then I forgot to come back . Eh whatever sh*t happens.


All you need to do is find a smilie and post it here and he will add it. I read back through this topic and I did see some huge thing you wanted but that isnt a smilie.

Just find one and he will add it...no big deal....and cetainly no reason to get upset over it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

this one


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol such a girl you are


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and I like being a girl except for the whole womanly cycle blah. What the hell does your avatar say?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

it says words and stuff


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

stop changing it find one you like gooberbunny


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

EASTERS OVER!!!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I should kick your ass for that pic that was mean!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how about an uppercut smilie for r1dermon?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> how about an uppercut smilie for r1dermon?


I'd rather see for you a fat smilie jumping over a white fence.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, jumping over a fence would be sweet as hell actually.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> I should kick your ass for that pic that was mean!!!


posts.

This is not AQHU


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey GG buddy,can you add this one under my name?sorry kinda late but someone wanted an uppercut lol.its more of an overhand right tho.
grassyass


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cause you know you love me xenon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> hey GG buddy,can you add this one under my name?sorry kinda late but someone wanted an uppercut lol.its more of an overhand right tho.
> grassyass


I wouldnt even know where to start to add these things...thats X's area.

Love that smilie though..lol.


----------

